# non ho parole...



## soleluna80 (27 Febbraio 2009)

*Uccise due ladri, orefice si toglie la vita*

*Gioielliere romano s'impicca in casa. Era stato accusato di recente di duplice omicidio volontario*

*





L'ingresso dell'oreficeria di Mastrolorenzi dopo la rapina del 2003ROMA* - Un orefice romano di 65 anni, Massimo Mastrolorenzi, si è tolto la vita nella sua abitazione di via Casalotti, alla periferia di Roma. L'uomo nel maggio del 2003 uccise due rapinatori che stavano tentando il colpo nella sua gioielliera nel quartiere Testaccio. Il 20 febbraio scorso il pm riformulò l'accusa nei confronti del gioielliere: non più eccesso di legittima difesa ma duplice omicidio volontario. E con questa accusa Mastrolorenzi sarebbe dovuto comparire davanti al gup. 

*IL CASO GIUDIZIARIO* - Il 9 maggio del 2003, picchiato e legato da due rapinatori che avevano fatto irruzione nella sua gioielleria in via Aldo Manuzio, l'uomo riuscì a liberarsi e sparò ai due rapinatori: cinque colpi di pistola, che uccisero i due banditi, Giampaolo Giampaoli e Roberto Marai. Il pm di Roma Erminio Amelio, una settimana fa, aveva deciso di contestare a Mastrolorenzi il reato più grave, invece che l'eccesso colposo di legittima difesa, seguendo le indicazioni del giudice del tribunale, Roberto Ranalli, che il 5 gennaio scorso aveva deciso di restituire le carte alla procura. Per l'ipotesi più lieve il pm Amelio, alla fine della sua requisitoria, aveva già sollecitato la condanna di Mastrolorenzi a otto anni di reclusione, senza concessione delle attenuanti generiche. Il procedimento per l'uccisione dei due rapinatori ha avuto un iter complesso: Mastrolorenzi, prima di essere rinviato a giudizio per eccesso di colposo di legittima difesa il 20 ottobre del 2006, era stato prosciolto, l'11 marzo del 2005, dal gup Giorgio Maria Rossi che aveva ritenuto che l'imputato avesse agito per legittima difesa. La sentenza era stata annullata successivamente dalla quarta Corte d'appello per vizi di forma e il procedimento era tornato, quindi, al vaglio del giudice di primo grado. Il gioielliere, che non ha mai passato un giorno in carcere, era anche stato coinvolto in una seconda vicenda giudiziaria conclusa con una condanna a otto mesi di reclusione e 400 euro di multa per porto e detenzione di armi: i carabinieri lo bloccarono in evidente stato confusionale mentre girava per il quartiere Testaccio a bordo di uno scooter portandosi appresso tre pistole regolarmente denunciate.

*LA RABBIA DEL FIGLIO *- «La pagherete tutti». Questa la frase gridata dal figlio di Massimo Mastrolorenzi appena giunto con l'auto fuori l'ingresso dell'edificio dove viveva il padre. È corso ad abbracciare un suo amico piangendo e imprecando, rivolgendo poi la sua rabbia contro i giornalisti e i fotografi presenti lanciando minacce: «Vi veniamo a cercare sotto casa» e «avete già pubblicato le foto di mio padre a suo tempo sui giornali». 


ah la giustizia italiana...che bel paese!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

Cosa c'entra la giustizia italiano con una persona che ha ucciso due persone e non ha mai fatto carcere e che era in condizioni depressive e confusionali?
Forse bisognerebbe prendersela con la sanità che non l'ha curato come avrebbe dovuto.
Le ragioni del suicidio non le conosciamo e anche la convivente le ha prese.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

*Abusi su figlia, padre indagato ottiene l'affido*






*Milano* - Un uomo di 46 anni, italiano,  indagato per violenza sessuale nei confronti della figlia di 3  anni, potrà portare nella sua casa la bambina e tenerla per  questo fine settimana. Il giudice della IX sezione civile di Milano ha, infatti,  respinto il ricorso d’urgenza presentato dagli avvocati della  moglie romena (i due sono in fase di separazione giudiziale),  con cui si chiedeva di impedire al marito di poter vedere da  solo la bambina. Per avvalorare il ricorso, gli avvocati Ernesto  Tangari e Fabio Falcetta hanno presentato anche l’avviso di  chiusura delle indagini nei confronti dell’uomo per i presunti  abusi sulla figlia. Atto che di solito prelude alla richiesta di  rinvio a giudizio. 



*La decisione del giudice* Il 29 gennaio scorso il direttore di settore del Comune di  Milano, hanno chiarito gli avvocati, ha stabilito, in base  all’ordinanza del giudice civile dell’8 gennaio scorso, che "l’ultimo fine settimana di febbraio, la bambina lo  trascorrerà con il padre presso l’abitazione dello stesso". Il giudice civile Maria Cristina  Canziani, motivando il rigetto del ricorso della donna, spiega  che "l’esistenza di un procedimento penale" a carico del  marito "ancora non conclusosi" non costituisce "circostanza  nuova tale da consentire a questo giudice istruttore di  modificare o revocare l’ordinanza del presidente, assunta  all’esito di una accurata valutazione peritale, anche in ordine  alla denunciata possibilità di abusi dell'... (nome del marito,  ndr) in danno delle figlie". 
*I maltrattamenti alla moglie *Il 30 gennaio scorso il pm di Milano, Antonio Sangermano, ha  chiuso le indagini nei confronti dell’uomo accusato di abusi  sulla piccola e anche di maltrattamenti e lesioni nei confronti  della moglie. La donna, 29 anni, dopo la separazione dal marito,  vive ora in una comunità 'Madre-bimbo' a Milano, assieme anche  all’altra figlia di un anno e mezzo. Il tribunale civile, con  l’ordinanza dell’8 gennaio scorso, aveva deciso di affidare le  bambine ai servizi sociali e di collocarle in una struttura  idonea, preferibilmente con la madre. Il padre può andarle a  trovare nella struttura e a lui è stato concesso anche, si  legge nell’ordinanza l'"eventuale pernottamento nei fine  settimana" della bambina più grande presso di lui.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

Un po' di prudenza sarebbe auspicabile per tutelare una bambina.
Anche se sono frequenti queste accuse, spesso infondate, in fase di separazione, un minimo di cautela in attesa che abbiano termine le indagini, sarebbe doverosa.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un po' di prudenza sarebbe auspicabile per tutelare una bambina.
> Anche se sono frequenti queste accuse, spesso infondate, in fase di separazione, un minimo di cautela in attesa che abbiano termine le indagini, sarebbe doverosa.


allora poi   

	
	
		
		
	


	













tra l'altro leggevo anche che vogliono indagare Englaro per omicidio volontario ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora poi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E' un atto dovuto.


----------



## Old latriglia (27 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un atto dovuto.


a parte che in questo caso ci si è messa in mezzo un' associazione, ma c'è stato tutto un procedimento prima che ha dato l'ok e le indicazioni quindi non credo sia tanto dovuto ... anche se ovviamente qua in italia si fa tutto e il contrario di tutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Febbraio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> a parte che in questo caso ci si è messa in mezzo un' associazione, ma c'è stato tutto un procedimento prima che ha dato l'ok e le indicazioni quindi non credo sia tanto dovuto ... anche se ovviamente qua in italia si fa tutto e il contrario di tutto


 E' dovuto perché l'associazione ha fatto un'esposto/denuncia.


----------



## Old reale (27 Febbraio 2009)

sarebbe DOVUTO avere un po' di pudore e non commettere questo tipo di nefandezze...


----------



## Nobody (2 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *Uccise due ladri, orefice si toglie la vita*
> 
> *Gioielliere romano s'impicca in casa. Era stato accusato di recente di duplice omicidio volontario*
> 
> ...


Guarda che questo ha massacrato la compagna a bastonate...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (2 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Guarda che questo ha massacrato la compagna a bastonate...


 

...già...e poi...non si può pensare che un colpo di pistola al torace sia la stessa cosa di un colpo di pistola alle gambe...quindi....la differenza oltre ad essere notevole è giuridicamente estremamente rilevante....è la differenza tra la volontà di uccidere e quella di difendersi....l'extrema ratio di sparare a qualcuno trova comunque una differenziazione a livelli...come è giusto che sia....


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *Uccise due ladri, orefice si toglie la vita*
> 
> *Gioielliere romano s'impicca in casa. Era stato accusato di recente di duplice omicidio volontario*
> 
> ...


 ERa un individuo pericoloso. Onestamente non credo che l'umanità abbia perso nulla. Anzi...per un pelo non ha ammazzato la convivente. 
Non è una vittima della giustizia. Tortora lo è stato. E non è certo andato a picchiare nessuno.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra la giustizia italiano con una persona che ha ucciso due persone e non ha mai fatto carcere e che era in condizioni depressive e confusionali?
> .


 nn so se c'entri
sta di fatto che a sto disgraziato gia psicologicamente fragile x una serie di motivi di recente gli era arrivato un avviso di garanzia dove l'accusa da eccesso colposo di legittima difesa si era trasformata in omicidio colposo
che e' moooolto differente come accusa....
solita giustizia italiota dove e' tutelato il malvivente
che schifo.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> ERa un individuo pericoloso. Onestamente non credo che l'umanità abbia perso nulla. Anzi...per un pelo non ha ammazzato la convivente.
> Non è una vittima della giustizia. Tortora lo è stato. E non è certo andato a picchiare nessuno.


non commento il tuo post altrimenti mi bannano
dico solo una cosa
vergognati x quello che ha scritto
 e informati su cos'e' la depressione
quella vera


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

cmq sta di fatto che questo qua ha seccato giustamente 2 malviventi che la prossima rapina ora la faranno tra le fiamme dell'inferno sempre che ci sia qualcosa da rubare laggiu
x me e' da elogiare x questo motivo e spero che tanti altri secchino rapinatori e delinquenti vari......
sul resto nn conosco la situazione e nn commento ma sulla depressione c'e' da andarci cauti
e' una brutta bestia


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non commento il tuo post altrimenti mi bannano
> dico solo una cosa
> vergognati x quello che ha scritto
> e informati su cos'e' la depressione
> quella vera


sono molto informata sulla depressione, quella vera. E ti assicuro che mai un depresso diventa un delinquente. E chi picchia a sangue una donna è un delinquente. 
La giustizia in tal caso non c'entra. Piuttosto il servizio sanitario avrebbe dovuto isolare un soggetto diventato un pericolo per sè e per gli altri.


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cmq sta di fatto che questo qua ha seccato giustamente 2 malviventi che la prossima rapina ora la faranno tra le fiamme dell'inferno sempre che ci sia qualcosa da rubare laggiu
> x me e' da elogiare x questo motivo e spero che tanti altri secchino rapinatori e delinquenti vari......
> sul resto nn conosco la situazione e nn commento ma sulla depressione c'e' da andarci cauti
> e' una brutta bestia


 
Sono le solite strumentalizzazioni politiche utilizzate dai media.
La verità su quell'uomo è tutt'altra. Punto.


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cmq sta di fatto che questo qua ha seccato giustamente 2 malviventi che la prossima rapina ora la faranno tra le fiamme dell'inferno sempre che ci sia qualcosa da rubare laggiu
> x me e' da elogiare x questo motivo e spero che tanti altri secchino rapinatori e delinquenti vari......
> sul resto nn conosco la situazione e nn commento ma sulla depressione c'e' da andarci cauti
> e' una brutta bestia



Roba da Il giustiziere della notte.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> sono molto informata sulla depressione, quella vera. E ti assicuro che mai un depresso diventa un delinquente. E chi picchia a sangue una donna è un delinquente.
> La giustizia in tal caso non c'entra. Piuttosto il servizio sanitario avrebbe dovuto isolare un soggetto diventato un pericolo per sè e per gli altri.


 6 molto informata male
tutti quelli che fucilano la famiglia e poi si ammazzano cosa pensi che siano? e
e non sai allora che spesso si puo reagire a ogni minimo impulso con comportamenti piu o meno violenti?


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 6 molto informata male
> tutti quelli che fucilano la famiglia e poi si ammazzano cosa pensi che siano? e
> e non sai allora che spesso si puo reagire a ogni minimo impulso con comportamenti piu o meno violenti?


La depressione purtroppo porta anche a comportamenti distruttivi nei confronti degli altri.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cmq sta di fatto che questo qua ha seccato giustamente 2 malviventi che la prossima rapina ora la faranno tra le fiamme dell'inferno sempre che ci sia qualcosa da rubare laggiu
> x me e' da elogiare x questo motivo e spero che tanti altri secchino rapinatori e delinquenti vari......
> sul resto nn conosco la situazione e nn commento ma sulla depressione c'e' da andarci cauti
> e' una brutta bestia


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> sono molto informata sulla depressione, quella vera. E ti assicuro che mai un depresso diventa un delinquente. E chi picchia a sangue una donna è un delinquente.
> La giustizia in tal caso non c'entra. Piuttosto il servizio sanitario avrebbe dovuto isolare un soggetto diventato un pericolo per sè e per gli altri.


e nessuno gli aveva tolto il porto d'armi?


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

cioè, ma stiamo scherzando o cosa? aveva malmenato la convivente, era in accertato stato depressivo... e nessuno ha pensato a togliergli le armi?


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 6 molto informata male
> tutti quelli che fucilano la famiglia e poi si ammazzano cosa pensi che siano? e non sai allora che spesso si puo reagire a ogni minimo impulso con comportamenti piu o meno violenti?


La depressione va diagnosticata...i pazzi che fucilano la famiglia sono spesso soggetti già nati marci. Certi episodi non andrebbero neanche giustificati.
Anche i Romeni che stuprano potrebbero essere incapaci di intendere e di volere: è ciò che sosterrà la difesa. Resi incapaci di intendere e di volere dal degrado in cui vivevano. Depressi, quindi giustificabili. La difesa non dirà altro.

E' vero che la depressione può portare a casi di violenza contro sè e contro altri...ma quell'individuo aveva l'abitudine di massacrare la gente. 

E comunque non è la giustizia che provoca la depressione.

Al di là delle cause, certi individui, responsabili o meno delle loro reazioni, vanno sorvrgliati e mesi in condizione di non nuocere.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

lo conoscevi dato che dici che aveva abitudine a massacrare gli altri?
un conto e' dire che certa gente va sorvegliata un altro e' dire come hai detto tu che siccome e' morto nn abbiamo perso niente
spero con tutto il cuore che tu nn sia mai vittima di rapine ne di violenze varie


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Al di là delle cause, certi individui, responsabili o meno delle loro reazioni, vanno sorvrgliati e mesi in condizione di non nuocere.


Da chi?


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> La depressione purtroppo porta anche a comportamenti distruttivi nei confronti degli altri.


Spesso non è depressione: é un malinteso senso del possesso. 
Mia moglie mi ha lasciato. La picchio...e se non basta uccido i suoi figli. La punisco. Poi mi ammazzo, per paura delle conseguenze, per follia criminale. Si chiama crimine, commesso da un folle, ma è crimine.
la depressione ha dinamiche più complesse.


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Da chi?


Da mio nonno in carriola, MK.


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lo conoscevi dato che dici che aveva abitudine a massacrare gli altri?
> un conto e' dire che certa gente va sorvegliata un altro e' dire come hai detto tu che siccome e' morto nn abbiamo perso niente
> spero con tutto il cuore che tu nn sia mai vittima di rapine ne di violenze varie


Si. Conosco il caso. Ma sono fatti miei.
Sono stata vittima di violenze. Ma anche questi sono azzi miei.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

bene e cosa ne pensi di chi ti ha fatto violenza? lo perdoni?
lo curi?
lo ospiti a casa tua?
gli offri il caffe' affinche si integri meglio dinnanzi alla sua condizione di disadattato?
inutile che fai la pacifista / non pacifista a seconda dei casi
non e' giusto uccidere un rapinatore ma e' giusto che gli psicolabili si ammazzino.....
bei ragionamenti
conosci il caso.....se sono fatti tuoi e non illustri i particolari e' come non dire niente e facevi una figura migliore a startene zitta


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Da mio nonno in carriola, MK.


Se entri in ospedale per depressione ti fanno uscire, ti dicono di andare a fare due chiacchiere con uno psicologo e ciao ciao. Oppure ti danno dei farmaci per calmare l'ansia.


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Se entri in ospedale per depressione ti fanno uscire, ti dicono di andare a fare due chiacchiere con uno psicologo e ciao ciao. Oppure ti danno dei farmaci per calmare l'ansia.


Fino a che non ammazzi qualcuno. Allora ti mettono in "cura" da qualche parte.


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Fino a che non ammazzi qualcuno. Allora ti mettono in "cura" da qualche parte.


Esattamente. E' triste ma è così.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

io conosco un paio di persone in cura e non hanno mai ammazzato nessuno


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> bene e cosa ne pensi di chi ti ha fatto violenza? lo perdoni?
> lo curi?
> lo ospiti a casa tua?
> gli offri il caffe' affinche si integri meglio dinnanzi alla sua condizione di disadattato?
> ...


 
Illustrare i particolari è reato.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

rispondi anche al resto non solo all'ultima riga


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io conosco un paio di persone in cura e non hanno mai ammazzato nessuno


Sono in cura perché hanno deciso loro o ce le hanno portate?


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sono in cura perché hanno deciso loro o ce le hanno portate?


 uno di sua spontanea volonta'
l'altro trascinato a forza


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> uno di sua spontanea volonta'
> l'altro trascinato a forza


Clinica?


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

Il tasto ignore lo consiglio a tutti. Altrimenti  la fine di Asudem.


----------



## Iris (2 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Esattamente. E' triste ma è così.


Salvo casi eccezionali. Ad esempio attualmente c'è un pò più di attenzione alla depressione post partum. ma forse perchè sono le stesse giovani madri a chiedere il giusto supporto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Il tasto ignore lo consiglio a tutti. Altrimenti la fine di Asudem.


 prego?


----------



## Lettrice (2 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Da mio nonno in carriola, MK.


Ahhhh adesso ho capito chi e' quel losco figuro


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> bene e cosa ne pensi di chi ti ha fatto violenza? lo perdoni?
> lo curi?
> lo ospiti a casa tua?
> gli offri il caffe' affinche si integri meglio dinnanzi alla sua condizione di disadattato?
> ...


ma tu cosa nei sa dei motivi per cui era depresso?
hai la sfera di cristallo, per caso?
per te è normale massacrare ed uccidere a seconda dello stato d'animo del momento?


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

x  te invece e' normale derubare , rapinare  e minacciare di morte un cittadino che sta svolgendo il suo lavoro onestamente?
violenza chiama violenza
se sti 2 pezzenti andavano a lavorare come insegna una qualsiasi societa' civile non c'era nemmeno sto disgraziato che gli sparava.....


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x te invece e' normale derubare , rapinare e minacciare di morte un cittadino che sta svolgendo il suo lavoro onestamente?
> violenza chiama violenza
> se sti 2 pezzenti andavano a lavorare come insegna una qualsiasi societa' civile non c'era nemmeno sto disgraziato che gli sparava.....


ah ecco. per te vale la regola del far west.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

anche tu a corto di via argomentative eh?
ma che discorso e'??????
x me vale la regola che se mi minacciano di morte mi difendo e vale la regola del "meglio lui che me"
se uno sta al suo posto e si comporta onestamente come si dovrebbe fare non gli vado certo a rompere i coglioni o gli sparo con il fucile
che discorsi  x dirla in latino "ad minchiam"


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

no senti, adesso non cercare di girare il discorso dove ti fa più comodo, eh.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




il 3d è stato aperto per criticare i magistrati e sul fatto che lui si fosse tolto la vita a causa delle accuse mosse a suo carico, mentre poi si è scoperto che soffriva di depressione ed aveva massacrato la convivente...
ora, non cercare di fare passare il tutto come diritto alla difesa... perché, almeno in questo caso, più di qualche motivo per ritirargli il porto d'armi c'era... o no?


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> no senti, adesso non cercare di girare il discorso dove ti fa più comodo, eh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caxxo se c'era ... sempre se la convivente abbia fatto denuncia alla polizia a suo tempo


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Caxxo se c'era ... sempre se la convivente abbia fatto denuncia alla polizia a suo tempo


questo non lo so. ma nel caso..
anyway, lo sapevano tutti che era in depressione... però gli hanno lasciato tenere in casa le armi.


----------



## Mari' (2 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo non lo so. ma nel caso..
> anyway, lo sapevano tutti che era in depressione... *però gli hanno lasciato tenere in casa le armi*.


SI, e' stata una vera follia.


----------



## Grande82 (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> nn so se c'entri
> sta di fatto che a sto disgraziato gia psicologicamente fragile x una serie di motivi di recente gli era arrivato un avviso di garanzia dove l'accusa da eccesso colposo di legittima difesa si era trasformata in omicidio colposo
> che e' moooolto differente come accusa....
> solita giustizia italiota dove e' tutelato il malvivente
> che schifo.....


 l'ipotesi che SE il  magistrato ha formulato un'accusa del genere FORSE una piccola ragione ce l'aveva e MAGARI aveva valutato dei fatti a noi ignoti.... !?!?!?!?
Lui è un poveretto suicida e la giustizia il boia? 
Io non contesto il dispiacere, ce l'ho pure io, ma mi faccio prendere pelino dai dubbi e non metto in discussione sempre e subito la giustizia...


----------



## Grande82 (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> x te invece e' normale derubare , rapinare e minacciare di morte un cittadino che sta svolgendo il suo lavoro onestamente?
> violenza chiama violenza
> se sti 2 pezzenti andavano a lavorare come insegna una qualsiasi societa' civile non c'era nemmeno sto disgraziato che gli sparava.....


 violenza chiama violenza e cosa produce?!?!?
*MORTE!!!*
Porca miseria, condannato o assolto quest'uomo si è distrutto la vita!
O credi che si consolasse pensando che c'erano due rapinatori in meno!?!?


----------



## MK (2 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Caxxo se c'era ... sempre se la convivente abbia fatto denuncia alla polizia a suo tempo


 Ecco, è proprio questo il punto.


----------



## Old Alexantro (2 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> violenza chiama violenza e cosa produce?!?!?
> *MORTE!!!*
> Porca miseria, condannato o assolto quest'uomo si è distrutto la vita!
> O credi che si consolasse pensando che c'erano due rapinatori in meno!?!?


quindi se qualcuno ti da uno schiaffo porgi l'altra guancia
 quindi te se devi scegliere o muoio io o muore l'altro faresti la martire.....
questo psicolabile o meno sta di fatto che apparte i 2 rapinatori che e' giusto che abbiano fatto quella fine (anzi spero abbiano pure sofferto mentre spiravano) si e' ucciso
senza uccidere altri innocenti
poi se x voi e' giusto che sia cosi ognuno ha la propria visione delle cose
a me dispiace


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> cmq sta di fatto che questo qua ha seccato giustamente 2 malviventi che la prossima rapina ora la faranno tra le fiamme dell'inferno sempre che ci sia qualcosa da rubare laggiu
> x me e' da elogiare x questo motivo e spero che tanti altri secchino rapinatori e delinquenti vari......
> sul resto nn conosco la situazione e nn commento ma sulla depressione c'e' da andarci cauti
> e' una brutta bestia


 Trovo l'opinione espressa aberrante.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo non lo so. ma nel caso..
> anyway, lo sapevano tutti che era in depressione... però gli hanno lasciato tenere in casa le armi.


Il porto d'armi è una cosa, la detenzione un'altra.
Per detenere in casa armi basta una denuncia di detenzione.
In ogni caso la legge richiede una documentazione di necessità del porto d'armi (ad esempio come i rischi che può correre chi porta-valori) e non richiede una visita medica* o psicologica e o psichiatrica per valutare lo stato di chi ha fatto la richiesta.


*Esistono numerose malattie che causano intossicazione cerebrale e difficoltà di valutazione nello stesso modo in cui lo causa l'abuso di alcol o di sostanze, non prevedibile.


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra la giustizia italiano con una persona che ha ucciso due persone e non ha mai fatto carcere e che era in condizioni depressive e confusionali?
> Forse bisognerebbe prendersela con la sanità che non l'ha curato come avrebbe dovuto.
> Le ragioni del suicidio non le conosciamo e anche la convivente le ha prese.


 
ha ucciso 2 persone che lo hanno rapinato...e non mi pare come uccidere 2 innocenti. guardaceso è entrato in crisi depressiva dopo che la giustizia italiana ha aggravato la sua accusa


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovo l'opinione espressa aberrante.


 sono molto dispiaciuto da tutto cio'


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> ERa un individuo pericoloso. Onestamente non credo che l'umanità abbia perso nulla. Anzi...per un pelo non ha ammazzato la convivente.
> Non è una vittima della giustizia. Tortora lo è stato. E non è certo andato a picchiare nessuno.


 
secondo me l'umanità non ha perso nulla perdendo i 2 rapinatori...punit di vista


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> sono molto informata sulla depressione, quella vera. E ti assicuro che mai un depresso diventa un delinquente. *E chi picchia a sangue una donna è un delinquente. *
> La giustizia in tal caso non c'entra. Piuttosto il servizio sanitario avrebbe dovuto isolare un soggetto diventato un pericolo per sè e per gli altri.


 
qui concordo al 100%


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Marzo 2009)

chi picchia a sangue in generale e' delinquente
non solo se e' la donna a essere picchiata


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ha ucciso 2 persone che lo hanno rapinato...e non mi pare come uccidere 2 innocenti. guardaceso è entrato in crisi depressiva dopo che la giustizia italiana ha aggravato la sua accusa


 
Picchiare a sangue una persona (diverse volte) è più grave che rubare.
Il primo è un reato contro la persona, il secondo contro il patrimonio.

Il soggetto di cui parliamo aveva una certa attitudine alla violenza accertata già prima della tentata rapina.
Comunque un gioielliere ha diversi modi di tutelarsi (i più utilizzano guardie private, se possono permettersele, chi non può servizi di allarme);L'uso delle armi è sconsigliato, a meno che non si abbia grande perizia. Se si vuole usare la legittima difesa, bisogna non colpire a morte. Anche un poliziotto risponde di eccesso di difesa, perchè non dovrebbe risponderne un privato?

Tra le altre cose sono moltissimi i casi di incidenti domestici dovuti ad una impropria detenzione di armi da fuoco.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (3 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chi picchia a sangue in generale e' delinquente
> non solo se e' la donna a essere picchiata


...comunque, alex, facevo una riflessione su quanto detto sopra in generale...è chiaro che se io sono nel mio negozio....entrano due rapinatori, mi legano, mi menano, mi umiliano e, non ultimo, mi derubano...riesco a liberarmi...e a prendere in mano la mia pistola...beh...chiaro che la prima reazione istintiva sarebbe quella di sparargli alla nuca ad entrambi....
...questo è naturalmente comprensibile....ove con naturalmente intendo secondo natura...ovvero secondo i criteri naturali con i quali essa regola i rapporti tra gli animali...
....ora....seconda parte dell'analisi...ciò che ha permesso alla nostra società di costruire una struttura sociale complessa ed evoluta volta alla protezione, salvaguardia ed evoluzione della specie umana è proprio quell'istante esatto......quell'esatto momento in cui il mio cervello sceglie cosa fare....con la pistola in mano....
...quell'esatto istante racchiude gran parte dell'evoluzione umana, gran parte dei passaggi storici...gran parte dell'essenza dell'uomo...
...io credo che il libero arbitrio, dotazione immancabile e assolutamente difendibile, sia lo scrimen che assolve o condanna...è la vecchia (ma nemmeno tanto...) storia dell'homo faber fortunae suae...ciascuno decide in quale posizione porsi nei confronti di se stesso, della società di cui fa parte, e degli altri uomini...
...la rabbia è comprensibile...ma è anche un cattivo giudice nel momento in cui deve guidare la coscienza...sarebbe bastato sfogarla abbassando la canna della pistola di trenta centimetri...ed entrando nella piena copertura dell'art. 52 c.p. (scriminante della legittima difesa)...
...invece...non è stato così...e....ferme le opinioni libere di tutti....ora la rabbia è esaurita....e non resta altro che la scopa della legge degli uomini a spingere via la polvere....


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Picchiare a sangue una persona (diverse volte) è più grave che rubare.
> Il primo è un reato contro la persona, il secondo contro il patrimonio.
> 
> Il soggetto di cui parliamo aveva una certa attitudine alla violenza accertata già prima della tentata rapina.
> ...


 dato che sono nel ramo
non c'e un gioiellieri che non abbia un arma a portata di mano
informati bene se non sai le cose...le guardie private  generalmente non e' che ti fanno il servizio gratis sai com'e'
io resto dell'idea che 2 rapinatori in meno rimangono x me tali e spero brucino all'inferno possibilmente soffrendo.....
da parte mia condivido il gesto del gioiellieri di sparargli...inutili e fastidiosi le disquisizione filosofiche in merito
e poi ci sono armi da fuoco e armi da fuoco
c'e' chi le tiene x difesa e chi x svago (tipo caccia o tiro al bersaglio)
gli incidenti domenstici sono piu frequenti con oggetti di uso quotidiano tipo i coltelli da cucina
un poliziotto risponde piu che eccesso di difesa ad abuso di potere e viene analizzato il caso....e il ruolo di un poliziotto e' assai piu delicato che quello di un privato cittadino(apparte che e' raro vedere una divisa punita xche la divisa rappresenta lo stato e condannare un tutore dell'ordine e' come ammettere che lo stato ha sbagliato)


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Marzo 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> dato che sono nel ramo
> non c'e un gioiellieri che non abbia un arma a portata di mano
> informati bene se non sai le cose...le guardie private generalmente non e' che ti fanno il servizio gratis sai com'e'
> io resto dell'idea che 2 rapinatori in meno rimangono x me tali e spero brucino all'inferno possibilmente soffrendo.....
> ...


hai visto bowling for columbine?


----------



## Mari' (3 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai visto bowling for columbine?


E' evidente che no, non l'ha visto ... come non ha visto la figura di melda di  Charlton Heston


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (3 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...comunque, alex, facevo una riflessione su quanto detto sopra in generale...è chiaro che se io sono nel mio negozio....entrano due rapinatori, mi legano, mi menano, mi umiliano e, non ultimo, mi derubano...riesco a liberarmi...e a prendere in mano la mia pistola...beh...chiaro che la prima reazione istintiva sarebbe quella di sparargli alla nuca ad entrambi....
> ...questo è naturalmente comprensibile....ove con naturalmente intendo secondo natura...ovvero secondo i criteri naturali con i quali essa regola i rapporti tra gli animali...
> ....ora....seconda parte dell'analisi...ciò che ha permesso alla nostra società di costruire una struttura sociale complessa ed evoluta volta alla protezione, salvaguardia ed evoluzione della specie umana è proprio quell'istante esatto......quell'esatto momento in cui il mio cervello sceglie cosa fare....con la pistola in mano....
> ...quell'esatto istante racchiude gran parte dell'evoluzione umana, gran parte dei passaggi storici...gran parte dell'essenza dell'uomo...
> ...


Mamma mia che bella analisi!!!
Un complimento, serio  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il Ribelle


----------



## Iris (3 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Mamma mia che bella analisi!!!
> Un complimento, serio
> 
> 
> ...


Lo penso anche io.
Velista solitario fa degli interventi tutti molto interessanti, devo dire.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ha ucciso 2 persone che lo hanno rapinato...e non mi pare come uccidere 2 innocenti. guardaceso è entrato in crisi depressiva dopo che la giustizia italiana ha aggravato la sua accusa


 ma hai letto i referti medici in merito?
io non capisco nulla di depressione la ma consecutio logica tra accuse pesanti e immediata depressione e suicidio mi pare azzardata... poi ripeto, non sono un medico...


----------



## Old reale (7 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Da mio nonno in carriola, MK.












 ma la carriola ce l'ha la sirena?


----------

